# Sticky  Uk Mod Defence Standards For Watches



## rhaythorne

A summary of all the watch-related UK MOD Defence Standards 

General Service Electronic Watches - 1980

Luminous & Non-luminous Navigator Watches - 1981

Electronic Quartz Chronometers - 1981

Stop Watches - 1992

Watch Straps - 2001

Apart from the first one (plain text) they're all pdf files so you'll need Adobe Acrobat Reader in order to view them.

All information was sourced from The UK Defence Standardisation Organisation

If I've missed any, please let me know


----------



## bernardofeio

hi

any information about the MOD quartz chronographs?

b regards from Portugal


----------



## bernardofeio

...or about the mechanical chronographs?

b regards


----------



## neil_s

Dive watches?


----------



## JoT

neil_s said:


> Dive watches?


Cancelled a number of years ago, same with chronographs.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

Have you got the defence standard for the GS2000 NSN 6645-99-6052627 please?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

I can't find it on the above mentioned defence standards web site, so I assume that it must be classified.


----------



## ghostdog

Excellent posting and very helpful to anyone who wants to know the fine details.



rhaythorne said:


> A summary of all the watch-related UK MOD Defence Standards
> 
> General Service Electronic Watches - 1980
> 
> Luminous & Non-luminous Navigator Watches - 1981
> 
> Electronic Quartz Chronometers - 1981
> 
> Stop Watches - 1992
> 
> Watch Straps - 2001
> 
> Apart from the first one (plain text) they're all pdf files so you'll need Adobe Acrobat Reader in order to view them.
> 
> All information was sourced from The UK Defence Standardisation Organisation
> 
> If I've missed any, please let me know


----------



## jackmcmahon

Thanks rhaythorne for posting the links.


----------



## jackmcmahon

I got the complete information in all of the links you have posted.

______________________________

*Jack Mcmahon 101*


----------



## ChristineBG

Nice links...

~Christine Bounds


----------



## gaz64

ChristineBG said:


> Nice links...
> 
> ~Christine Bounds


I cant decide whjther your post is spam or not ....


----------



## relaxer7

lol


----------



## Barry_Ryan

The links are useful it can be hard to source them but the problem is that looking at the current MOD Pulsar I can't see how it can be deemed compliant with the MOD spec set out in the link because it has a glass crystal as opposed to Perspex but why anyone would want Perspex is beyond me.


----------



## The_Blues

Good informative read. Thanks

Now to narrow the search...


----------

